# On Sale, today only 06/26



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Martin SM850 850-Watt Fog Machine with Remote: $49.99
http://www.pssl.com/!EBLAST00KILLER...ne with Remote&utm_campaign=killer daily deal

PSSL.com
These guys do a special every day, on all kinds of stuff, lighting, sound, etc., but the sales are for that day only. They have a mailing list you can get on if any of this kind of stuff is of interest.
And no, I don't work for them, they just happen to be good for supplies and only a few blocks from my home.


----------

